
FAA's Drone Rules May Already Be Outlawed By Congress - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2015/12/21/heres-the-reason-the-faas-drone-registration-system-doesnt-make-sense/
======
teovall
I'm not sure why the title leads with the registration system not making sense
rather than the fact that it's illegal. It seems like that's the much more
important detail.

~~~
szczys
Good point, I edited the title. Thanks!

